# My first Decca cycle ever



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 16, 2014)

Just finished my first week of:

Venom Pharma oils
Test- 400mg

Decca-600mg


And will start Epistane within week 2 or 3

I'm shooting for around 7lbs solid muscle on this one if I can. 

Will be finishing with a masteron "polisher" cycle (also Venom... Always Venom). 

So far no wet gains but I'm sure that'll pop up around week 4 or so. I'm just wondering how dry I'll stay especially after the Epistane is started. 

Will post diet from time to time and workouts  now and then. Calories are at around 4000 right now

Stats: 30 years old, 6ft, 190lbs, about 8%bf


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 16, 2014)

Curious about any details please feel free to ask! Questions,  comments welcome


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 16, 2014)

Before pics:


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 17, 2014)

I was always told to run deca at half of your test levels.  Or run test at double your deca.   Is there any reason your not


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 17, 2014)

standby some caber or prami to help on deca-dick


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 18, 2014)

You look great now.  I am curious as to how the cycle does for you.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys!  I'm taking caber as well. I've heard people say both so I'm just going to experiment. I've always liked running the unnatural steroid higher to get the most benefit but I'm just doing it this way first time. Any reason they do that?


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 18, 2014)

There are a few reasons. Deca dick being the biggests I know off the top of my head.  You will have a good hard on for a few weeks but then it will go away and you might have trouble getting it up for a year or so.   Do a search on the board a d you will see


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 18, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> T.... you might have trouble getting it up for a year or so...



:yeahthat:back in the late eighties/early nineties when PCT was unheard of , deca affected my sex life for more then a year. Imagine screwing half way n yr dick turn limp and unable to get it up again


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 18, 2014)

My brother still has the same problem and that was around 10 years ago.  I'm not sure if he ran test or just low test.  But to be honest the information wasn't there like it is today.  And he's about as sharp as an unbored bowling ball


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 18, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> There are a few reasons. Deca dick being the biggests I know off the top of my head.  You will have a good hard on for a few weeks but then it will go away and you might have trouble getting it up for a year or so.   Do a search on the board a d you will see




If you have prolactin in check so deca dick shouldn't be a threat.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 18, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> My brother still has the same problem and that was around 10 years ago.  I'm not sure if he ran test or just low test.  But to be honest the information wasn't there like it is today.  And he's about as sharp as an unbored bowling ball




Hahaha!!


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 18, 2014)

Last couple days have not been great eating due to being busy, but I'm back it again today! 
About to head out and hit hams and calves again. Not my favorite day but I need it!!


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 18, 2014)

I just ate a pound of delicious fajita meat  lol omg! 
 Anyway so I'm feeling big and strong right now. Definitely getting in some good workouts and I'm soar all over... Partially from PIP lol! I'm getting pretty good at pec injections but with that Test 400 it's not fun after!

Did another leg day today:

Led off with not a warm up but a "stair climber sprint", I'll call it. Warm up slow, slowly increasing until basically going so fast that I'm supporting myself on the front bars and just driving my legs as hard as I can and then slowing down again, and then speeding up again putting an emphasis on propelling myself upward with my calves... All the way until I'm gassed out and stop. This took about 15 mins I should think. 

Then down to seated hamstring curls for 3 sets of 30ish reps. 

Finishing off with squats, warm up set with 2 plates, then 2 sets of 225 for about 10 reps each. I'm wasted at this point so I ended it.   
    Felt fantastic and really hit the hams like I wanted to, as well as had hello legs which always makes me feel fulfilled  


For the record that was my second leg day this week which makes me feel even better!!!


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 19, 2014)

Holy Jesus, I forgot to grab a bag of prunes after that meat. I actually woke up with a full stomach today and had to throw up part of my last meal from last night. No fun at all and what a waste if money. 
I took plenty if digestive enzymes with all my meals so I don't know what happened. Oh well, NEW DAY!


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry fellas, due to having too many raging dumb pricks on this forum (not on this thead) I'll be continuing my log on a different forum. HAPPY LIFTING, AND NARRY AN INJURY!!!


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 21, 2014)

Okay so fuck what I said before. I just needed to take nap lol. 

Aggression is what's to be expected at this point ha! Actually I'm handling my temper this cycle much better than before which I guess affirms the low side effects of deca that I always heard about. Which is good needless to say. 

    No bloat yet at all. Had a few pounds of food and water in a last couple days that threw me off but it's gone as of this morning. 

Sorry for the medical analysis guys lol I'm typing this as I sit on the toilet so you're getting my thoughts in black and white. 

Other than that, nothing new to report other than Epistane should be here by tomorrow so my late "kick start" will start this week. Demon out ;P


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 22, 2014)

Just heard Venom has some awesome ass GH goin on. I'm tempted!!!


----------



## NickSMITH (Apr 18, 2016)

You look great,it is true. I am dreaming and trying to make my body like yours.


----------



## vernall (Apr 26, 2016)

You are looking very good now!


----------

